# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  sindaco supplente

## danilo sciuto

Buongiorno!! 
Desideravo sapere se qualcuno di voi ha esperienza in tema di dimissioni di sindaco SUPPLENTE. 
La comunicazione di dimissioni a mio parere ha efficacia immediata: che ne pensate?

----------


## Roberto72

Anche secondo me, anche perchè il supplente non ha un ruolo attivo di controllo e quindi la sua dimissione non inficia il ruolo di controllo del collegio.
Starà alla prima assemblea utile reintegrare il collegio.
Tra l'altro da quanto letto sembra che anche le dimissioni dei sindaci effettivi abbiano effetto immediato se sono comunicate ai sindaci supplenti (che subentrano) essendo la prorogatio prevista solo in caso di scadenza del termine...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno!! 
> Desideravo sapere se qualcuno di voi ha esperienza in tema di dimissioni di sindaco SUPPLENTE. 
> La comunicazione di dimissioni a mio parere ha efficacia immediata: che ne pensate?

  ciao Danilo, 
Personalmente, non ho esperienze dirette di dimissioni dalla carica di sindaco supplente, che rivesto in alcune società. Però, leggendo sul Memento Società, paragrafo 3594: Cause di cessazione dalla carica di sindaco c'è un passaggio che fa riflettere:  *Se con i sindaci supplenti non si completa il collegio, l'organo amministrativo deve senza indugio convocare l'assemblea per l'integrazione (art. 2401 c. 3 c.c.). In tal caso la deliberazione di integrazione deve precedere ogni altra deliberazione, pena l'illegittimità di quest'ultima (Trib. Torino 8 dicembre 1977).* 
Il testo sottolineato evidenzia che l'organo di controllo deve essere perfetto sia nella componente "effettiva" sia nella componente "supplente" perché così lo vuole la norma e così lo vuole lo statuto.  
Che sia così è anche confermato dal fatto che il subentro del sindaco supplente al sindaco effettivo non richiede l'accettazione dell'incarico che il sindaco supplente ha fatto già all'atto della nomina. Quindi, ciò significa che l'organo di controllo non può essere menomato della presenza di un sindaco supplente, senza l'obbligo di immediata sostituzione, posto che la sua carica è a presidio della continuazione di funzionamento dell'organo di controllo, di cui egli è parte. Infatti il Memento Società così argomenta il passaggio:  *Il sindaco supplente dev'essere informato del subentro, ma non deve accettare l'incarico, avendolo già fatto al momento della sua nomina a supplente. Il subentro avviene nel momento in cui il supplente ne ha avuto notizia: dallo stesso momento sorgono in capo a lui tutte le responsabilità di legge (Cass. 9 ottobre 1986 n. 5928).*.  
Queste argomentazioni lasciano intendere che la cessazione può essere immediata, a condizione che si proceda alla ricostituzione immediata dell'organo di controllo nella sua interezza (vale a dire nella componente effettiva e supplente) pena l'illegittimità degli atti giuridici successivi alle dimissioni del sindaco supplente non sostituito. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Queste argomentazioni lasciano intendere che la cessazione può essere immediata, a condizione che si proceda alla ricostituzione immediata dell'organo di controllo nella sua interezza (vale a dire nella componente effettiva e supplente) pena l'illegittimità degli atti giuridici successivi alle dimissioni del sindaco supplente non sostituito.

  Ottimo.
In sostanza, se un supplente si dimette, sono "cavoli" del presidente del collegio e del cda.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Esattamente.

----------

